# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Προβλημα σε Logitech z5500

## kokoblue

Kαλημερα παιδια και χρονια μου πολλα!!! χαχαχαχα 
Μου εφερε ενα παλικαρι ενα σετ ηχειων Logitech z5500 μου ειπε οτι ξαφνικα σταματησαν να παιζουν και δν αναβουν καθολου
διαβασα και στο ιντερνετ οτι και αλλα παλικαρια εχουν το ιδιο θεμα και εφτεγε η ασφαλεια του γουφερ....

Ηθελα να ρωτησω οτι σε περιπτωση που αλλαξω την ασφαλεια και δεν αναβουν παλι τι να κανω...απο που να αρχισω
το control Που εχουν πανω δν δουλευει στο δικο του γουφερ που το κουμπουσε και μου πε οτι σε ενα φιλο του δουλευε που εχει το ιδιο συστημα

Για ριξτε καμια ιδεα :Confused1:

----------


## ezizu

Κώστα χρόνια πολλά για την γιορτή σου.

Θεωρητικά, αν όντως έχει καμμένη ασφάλεια, θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιες βασικές μετρήσεις (βασικά στο τροφοδοτικό ,στα εξόδου του ενισχυτή ), ώστε να αποκλείσεις την περίπτωση κάποιου βραχυκυκλώματος και να έχεις παίσει στην περίπτωση  να κάηκε  η ασφάλεια  λόγω κάποιας τυχαίας υπερφόρτωσης (π.χ. λειτουργία με πολύ υψηλή ένταση κ.λ.π.). 

Αν την αντικατέστησες και την ξανά καεί, σημαίνει ότι όντως κάπου υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα σε κάποιο/α εξάρτημα/τα των κυκλωμάτων (τροφοδοτικό,βαθμίδα εξόδου ενισχυτή κ.ο.κ.), οπότε θα πρέπει να συνεχιστούν οι έλεγχοι-μετρήσεις ,ώστε να προσδιοριστεί το κύκλωμα που έχει πάθει ζημιά. 
Αν τώρα την αντικατέστησες και δεν λειτουργούν πάλι, το πιθανότερο είναι να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## kokoblue

Αρχικα το παλικαρι ειχε θεμα με το ρευμα στο σπιτι του διακμανσεις....
εγω μετρησα διοδους ειναι ενταξει...πυκνωτες ενταξει...αντιστασεις ενταξει...αλλαξα την ασφαλεια την βραδειας που ειχε με μια κανονικη ιδια ομως...και παλι τιποτα...μου φενετε οτι μαλλο πηρε τροφοδοτικο δν μπορω να το εξηγησω αλλιως...

----------

